# Firemajic's NaPoWriMo 2017



## Firemajic (Apr 3, 2017)

*Sunflower Memories 

I loved the way you responded to the sun
tilting your beautiful face, eyes closed
standing silent as if you were receiving a benediction 
from the sky...

Secretly I thought of you as a Sunflower
Burnished copper skin no nonsense beauty 
sturdy strong stem deeply rooted to the earth
eyes following the path of the sun

Every Spring I buy a packet of seeds
plant them in memory of you


#3





*


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 4, 2017)

*# 4, Secret Sea*

*Way below the ocean deep
deep down where lost mariners sleep
there is a secret world unseen
hidden in the kelp bed green

Gliding flying manta rays
ride currents of endless waves
moray eels rest in the reef
beneath the waves where secrets sleep

sailors sleep in secret graves
hidden beneath the ocean waves
gentle tides rock restless bones
a rusted anchor is their tombstone

Angel fish come there to pray
on elegant fins they slip away
haunted by the grisly scene
hidden in the kelp bed green

There are things never seen
hidden in the kelp bed green
way below the ocean deep
where the lost sailors sleep

#4*


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 5, 2017)

*Intimate*

_
Empty wine bottle
candles burning low
your touch
intoxicating...



#5_


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 5, 2017)

*# 6, Ghost Ship Trip*

*Far out on the ocean blue
banks of fog hide from view
an ancient Galleon Pirate ship
embarking on it's final trip

Hidden in banks of fog
hanging thick like ocean smog
gliding on crimson waves
floats a macabre ghost ship grave

Tattered sails and splintered mast
ancient relic of a bloody past
death ship on a final quest
seeking those who cannot rest

searching for sailors lost at sea
the Captain watches from the lee
waiting until the moon is bright
standing guard through the night

Then he sees rising from their graves
skeletal sailors walking on the waves
he calls "Ahoy, board my ship"
they cross the deck for their last trip

A Captain never abandons crew or ship
he rescued them from the grip
of the sea's treacherous waves
the ghost ship now their final grave

Gliding forever on endless waves
sails a floating ghost ship grave...

#6
*


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 6, 2017)

*#7, Deposed*

_Words that could have brought peace
were launched like missiles of war
target struck with killing precision
the damage is catastrophic 
the fallout will last for years

The landscape of my life
now alien and unfamiliar 
unable to find my way 
I am lost in enemy territory
dragging my white flag

#7_


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 6, 2017)

*#8, Sacred Sorrow*

_Shadows puddled in the eves, huddled
like vagabond angels
under the vast vaulted ceiling of the old cathedral 
silence hangs as heavy, as ancient sacred robes

Alone in the crumbling grandeur 
head bowed, hands clasped
gagging on the scent of faraway
 tomorrows and past sorrows
I ask for one more favor

Forgive me...

#8

_


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 8, 2017)

*Making Love To A Dreamer*

_*Would you pour the Seven Seas in a teacup
trimmed in luscious gold
serve it to me while I recline In your bed
like the damsels of long ago

Would you tell me a bedtime story
keep me breathless until the end
enchant me and enthrall me
and if I asked, tell it to me again

Can you build me a stairway
shaped like a dragon's tail
catch the tears of a Cyclops
in a cut glass crystal pail

Will you allow me to slip away
and dream my private dreams
then hold me gently when I return
and make passionate love to me

When we are exhausted and satisfied
 resting in tangled sheets
I will take you to my secret world
while you are fast asleep... 


# 9*_


----------



## Ariel (Apr 9, 2017)

Julia, these are beautiful.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 10, 2017)

*The life of A Dreamer*

*Waltz with me through life's hurricanes 
in boots made of rare crystal glass
and give to me a magic mirror
so I can see your past

Can you pitch a tent on a lily pad
and set sail on the Aegean sea
riding the wave's white horses
 together, just you and me

At sunset you could play the panpipes 
while my head rests in your lap
and we can drift off to sleep
entwined like kittens taking a nap

Will you buy me a silver thumbtack
so I can pin your picture to a star
then I can always see your face
no matter where you are...

#10

*


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 10, 2017)

*Promises To A Dreamer*

*I will take each of your desires
place them in a diamond ring
protect this rare love we have
share all your impossible dreams

I will weave us a hammock 
out of silken spider webs
there beneath the Twizzler trees
I'll make our marital bed

Shimmering stars of the Egyptian sky
will be the candles in our desert room
there I will make love with you
under the eye of the envious moon

The secret sounds of our passion
will awaken the memories of long dead Kings
they will moan restlessly in their tombs
as they dream erotic dreams...

#11*


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 10, 2017)

Wonderful, mesmeric poetry Julia! This is great! : D


----------



## EllaLouis (Apr 10, 2017)

I read all of them in one sitting -- unique and other-worldly -- beautiful stuff!!
Ella


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 11, 2017)

*Desert Mirage*

_*The Scarab Beetle sang a song
about Mac, the cyclone man
and how he met his true love
in this enchanted desert land

He wept golden tears
as he sang his lonesome tune
the melancholy melody
drifted over purple dunes

He sang about the death of Mac
buried under the Twizzler trees
how you could often hear his laughter
carried on the jasmine scented breeze

Albino Scorpions gathered around
there in the shadow of King Tut's tomb
and they cried poisonous  silver tears
under the weeping wisteria moon

Dust devils danced a farewell waltz
before they scrubbed my memories clean
was this real? I don't know
Maybe it was just a desert dream... 

# 12*_


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 12, 2017)

*Plight of the Moon*

*You must wait until night to play
your luminous reflection on sleepy waves
do you admire your ageless face
that shows such beauty and ephemeral grace
are you a vagabond, just like me
traveling your path from Sea to Sea...


#13 *


----------



## EllaLouis (Apr 12, 2017)

You are easy to overlook, with your only NaPo thread here (I think) with the links! I normally stay over at the closed shop place!
Beautiful moon poem!!


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 12, 2017)

*Prayer For The Infidel*

*If I walked a thousand miles
on bare bloody feet
while I glorified your holy name
would you believe I was sincere 

If I crossed the burning desert
without a drop to drink
and sang a song of salvation
would you listen to me

When at last I climb the highest peak
of a mountain made of my regrets
and there I asked forgiveness
would you hear my plea

If on bloody feet I traveled
across the barren land
and if I knelt on Mount Ararat
would you welcome me...

# 14
*


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 14, 2017)

*Unforgivin*

*Eve can't return the apple
Judas can't be forgiven for his disgrace
Lucifer will never have the features
of God's holy face

A camel can't enter the needle's eye
Heaven's saints cannot sin
Joshua can't fix the walls of Jericho 
 you can't make me love you again

I can't grant you absolution
for what you did to me
not even if you walked on water
across the Aegean sea... 

#15*


----------



## EllaLouis (Apr 14, 2017)

Fire,
Very nice build-up to a surprising twist!


----------



## Ariel (Apr 14, 2017)

Juls, you have some lovely things churning out here.


----------



## PiP (Apr 14, 2017)

...a woman scorned? Love it.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 14, 2017)

Very nice, Fire. The rhymes are sublime! : D


----------



## Jamboree (Apr 14, 2017)

#12 was my favourite so far but that by no means belittles the rest. I am very envious of your skill and craft Fire. Write on...


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm enjoying all of these.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 17, 2017)

*Disenchanted*

_*Taunting teasing you called to me
like a vagabond Raven
inquisitive and beguiling
leading me along dusty lanes
where the midnight breeze 
smelled of ripe fruit

Memories patiently waited
in the embrace of the Queen Ann's lace
and the gentle glorious Goldenrod

Then I remembered, yes... 
I remembered!

Lovers walking hand in hand
spinning every second into a thousand years
every glance was exquisite seduction
there, in a bower of dusty Goldenrods
and Queen Ann's lace we entwined
innocent desire uninhibited pleasure
I was oblivious to your impending departure
I thought I had a lifetime to make love to you

Now struggling like an orphaned Raven
tangled in rampant undergrowth
along a dusty road alone
gagging on the stench of rotting fruit
too disillusioned to whisper your name
I remember...

Yes, I remember....

#16

*_


----------



## EllaLouis (Apr 18, 2017)

Wonderful!
Reminds me of Poe's Raven:
Alludes to/
Wretch,” I cried, “thy God hath lent thee—by these angels he hath sent thee 
    Respite—respite and nepenthe from thy memories of Lenore; 
Quaff, oh quaff this kind nepenthe and forget this lost Lenore!” 
            Quoth the Raven “Nevermore.”


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 19, 2017)

*Mother's Day*

*I would give you a gift
of an endless idyllic day
nothing grand but beautiful
in simplicity and love

We would sit on the porch
in your old wooden swing
quiet and comfortable
nested in faded pillows

You would make coffee
and I would bring you cake
we would idle away the hours
listening to the Lark sing

I would see who I am
when you smiled at me
and you, you would know
that you are loved...

#17*


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 19, 2017)

The palm trees twittered 
as the brazen sea breeze
tickled their feathery fronds..

#18


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 19, 2017)

I think that, when you write your romantic lines, that they are some of the lovelier things that I've come across.

I really enjoyed your pieces. Even more so, I am inspired. 

Thank you, Julia! : D


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 22, 2017)

*Day dreamin'*

I wish I was a cowgirl
with my horse and my guitar
out on the open range
bedded down at a small campfire

My bronc would be a Mustang
untamed and wild like me
racing away from all restrictions
in our quest to be free

At night I would sing a ballad
under the eye of the western moon
with just the background music
of the lonely weeping Loon

I would curl up in my red plaid blanket
sip whiskey from an old tin can
at peace with the universe
in love with this wild land

But my trail is the lonesome highway
my horse is an old dodge car
and I don't have enough gas in my tank 
to take me very far...

#19


----------



## EllaLouis (Apr 22, 2017)

Oh yeah sister! I am a seriously serious country fan and this is lovely and wry.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 22, 2017)

Your second last verse stuck with me and struck me as particularly poignant, Fire. : )


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 25, 2017)

*Mental Mutilation [ Warning, language]*

_*It arcs 
ions fully charged
elusive electrical energy
intimate intensity uninvited
separate-- so powerful
together-- complete destruction

Curled up in the corner of my closet
I secretly nibble away my fragile
resolve and exhausted determination

In the throes of this torturous need
I ask
What harm would it do
to do IT one more time
who would even know

Stoned, freefalling
I answer the questions
I ask every fucking time...

# 20*_


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 25, 2017)

Yes, it can be so fragile.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks so much to all who read and "Liked" my poems, I appreciate.
Thanks to all who read and left your kind comments, I appreciate that also...


----------



## -xXx- (Apr 29, 2017)

_*dangles carrot* 
*pulls water bottle from pocket* 
*waits pa-ti-ent-ly*_


----------

